# ISO favorite quinoa recipes



## Sprout (May 9, 2012)

I just bought my first bag on quinoa from Costco. I've been meaning to try it for some time, and I finally have the chance. I know it can be substituted for rice in most recipes, but does anyone have any favorite recipes that it is particularly suited for?


----------



## CWS4322 (May 9, 2012)

Sprout--I love this with quinoa instead of bulghar and use lime (not lemon). I've also made it with carrots.

Recipe Details


----------



## 4meandthem (May 9, 2012)

Cook as directed (I add some boullion powder) and let cool to room temp.
Add chopped cucumber,tomato, and Kalamata olives. 
I make a dressing of olive juice,lemon juice.olive oil and a good amount of fresh chopped oregano. Salt and pepper to taste. This was a big hit at this last weekends party.


I also use it in pilafs along with the other ingredients.


Another good one is to mix some room temp quinoa with scrambled eggs in a burrito. Use whatever ingredients you normally would in your breakfast burrito.


----------



## CharlieD (May 9, 2012)

It’s funny, I’ve been meaning to post exact same question. I too bought a bag from Costco, and also have been meaning to use it.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 9, 2012)

I love quinoa, but be SURE to check the instructions on what you purchased from Costco to see if it's been pre-rinsed or not.  Some brands are; some aren;t.  If it hasn't been pre-rinsed & you cook it as is without rinsing, it will have an very unpleasant soapy flavor that will ruin any dish you use it in.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 9, 2012)

I always rinse mine, even if pre-rinsed. Did you get black, red, or white? They all have slightly different flavours. I like a blend, although the black is hard to come by. I like to toast the quinoa before cooking it. I love it as a cereal, in place of bulghar in Touboulah (sp), cold with veggies and tossed with lemon/lime juice and a dash of lemon or lime EVOO, and the rest EVOO....so many things to do with quinoa. I keep meaning to p/up some quinoa flour and try making tortillas with it...let us know what you do with it!


----------



## 4meandthem (May 9, 2012)

I bet it would make a decent pancake for savory toppings like blini. I may play around with that idea a bit. Maybe some shrimp in sauce or smoked salmon.


----------



## Alix (May 9, 2012)

We use it as our "starch" and eat it plain most of the time. My kids adore it. I cook it in broth that matches our meat of the day and when we're ready to serve it, I just plop a blob of butter in it and serve it plain. My kids have added parmesan to it, or soy sauce depending on the entree. They've also poured red sauce or gravy on the quinoa. It works well with everything we've tried so far. 

For a salad, I like to use feta crumbles, black olives, tomato and cucumber with a squeeze of lemon and a healthy shot of pepper.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 9, 2012)

I heated some leftover plain quinoa in brown butter and sage and it was super yummy. I did this right before going to the gym and I wound up lifting more than I ever have before. Energy level was awesome.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 10, 2012)

Alix said:


> We use it as our "starch" and eat it plain most of the time. My kids adore it. I cook it in broth that matches our meat of the day and when we're ready to serve it, I just plop a blob of butter in it and serve it plain. My kids have added parmesan to it, or soy sauce depending on the entree. They've also poured red sauce or gravy on the quinoa. It works well with everything we've tried so far.
> 
> For a salad, I like to use feta crumbles, black olives, tomato and cucumber with a squeeze of lemon and a healthy shot of pepper.


I usually hear it referenced as a protein substitute (complete protein) comparable to eggs...not a starch since it is a psuedocereal. I know when I eat a serving of quinoa, I'm good for hours. It really fills me up.


----------



## Alix (May 10, 2012)

I read the ingredient label and it has lots of protein, but its really a heavy carb load too.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 10, 2012)

Tonight I made quinoa with some chicken boullion and when it was still wet added, a big pat of butter and some cumin and celery salt. Crazy good by itself but i also added a healthy bunch of toasted pine nuts to it! I will be making this one again.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 10, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Tonight I made quinoa with some chicken boullion and when it was still wet added, a big pat of butter and some cumin and celery salt. Crazy good by itself but i also added a healthy bunch of toasted pine nuts to it! I will be making this one again.


+1 (I'd skip the pine nuts--I'd go into anaphylactic shock!), otherwise it sounds good!


----------



## 4meandthem (May 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> +1 (I'd skip the pine nuts--I'd go into anaphylactic shock!), otherwise it sounds good!


 
Skip them...it didn't need them...we kept trying it with and without and decided we didn't like one over the other.


----------



## Sprout (May 10, 2012)

Bacardi1 said:


> I love quinoa, but be SURE to check the instructions on what you purchased from Costco to see if it's been pre-rinsed or not.  Some brands are; some aren;t.  If it hasn't been pre-rinsed & you cook it as is without rinsing, it will have an very unpleasant soapy flavor that will ruin any dish you use it in.



Thank you! Mine was pre-washed, but I wouldn't have known to check and I have a bad habit of skimming directions so I may not have caught it. That could have been very bad! 


I tried it for the first time tonight. I made quinoa lettuce wraps with grilled peppers and onions, white bean cucumber salsa, and grill citrus basil vinaigrette. It was wonderful! I toasted the quinoa and then cooked it in chicken stock. I added a bit of coriander and cumin when it was finished. I was hungry for white beans and thought the wraps needed more, so I found this recipe.
Cucumber White Bean Salsa « Baking with Basil

I also happened to be watching food network today and in one of those little between-the-show-and-commercial bits Bobby Flay Made a grilled citrus vinaigrette. I thought it sounded perfect, so I threw one together with 2 lemons, 2 limes, 2 oranges, a couple sprigs of basil, a bit of chopped onion and a generous splash each of vegetable oil and evoo. I figured while I had the grill going I may as well throw on some peppers and onions for the wraps. We wrapped it all up in Boston lettuce. It seemed very light while we ate, but was somehow very filling as well. 

We had friends over for dinner and the food was gone in record time. I try not to make something for the first time for company, but I had forgotten they were coming until it was too late to change plans. I'm glad I stuck with it! My husband and I are both sold on quinoa.  The only tiny glitch was that the grilled flavor didn't really come through in the vinaigrette. Maybe I took them off too soon, or maybe it was just because I was using gas, though I'm pretty sure that's what he was using in the bit. It was delicious nonetheless!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 11, 2012)

Sounds good, Sprout! I love lettuce wraps. I always find  quinoa very filling. Did you use white/yellow quinoa?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 11, 2012)

*Sprout: Lima´s Chef Gastón Acurío´s Quinoa Salad*

  Good Afternoon Sprout,

Thought that you may find this recipe quite interesting, though I have only tasted the dish in Lima, Peru, I have never prepared it at home ... 

Restaurateur, Chef and author Gastón Acurío is a native of Miraflores Neighborhood, in Lima, Peru, which is where this Grain originates.

Gastón is known as the Ferrán Adriá of South America ... This salad has 402 calories, 10 grams of protein, 56 grams of carbs and 17 grams of fat. 


CHEF GASTÓN ACURÍO´s  QUINOA SALAD 
*** Translated by: Margaux Cintrano. 

1 cup quinoa ( health food store or Peruvian super market section )
1 cup Red Thai Rice or Brown Rice ( health food store ) 
1/4 Cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil 
1 medium onion minced
salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup fresh squeezed orange juice
1 1/2 teaspoons of orange zest grated
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 garlic clove minced ( this is personal taste ... if you wish to add more )
1/2 cup dried apricots sliced into 1/2 inch dice
1/2 cup roasted pistachios chopped
4 scallions or spring onions sliced finely
2 cups of Arugula salad greens ( or any other lettuce that you like ) 

1. Need 2 separate medium sized sauce pans
2. boil 2 cups of salted water and add the quinoa to one of the saucepans and the Rice to the other sauce pan ( do not cook together )
3. Cover and simmer on low flame over moderate heat until tender; 12 minutes for Quinoa and 30 minutes for brown or red rice. 
4. drain the grains, and spread on a baking sheet to cool
5. in a medium skillet, heat 1 tblsp of Evoo, and sauté onions, and cover and stir occasionally until golden, 8 mins.
6. in a large bowl, combine: OJ, ZEST, LEMON JUICE and GARLIC and remaining salt and pepper.
7. add the quinoa and the rice, apricots and scallions and pistachios and toss well
8. serve on bed of rucola = arugula or other lettuce and toss with EVOO and Balsamic Modena Italian Vinegar ...

I look forward to hearing your viewpoint.
Margi.


----------



## Sprout (May 24, 2012)

It sounds delicious, Margi. I would never have thought of mixing it with rice. It looks like there are lots of fresh, bright flavors, but also some richer flavors to add depth. I will have to try this soon!


----------



## Sprout (May 24, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Sounds good, Sprout! I love lettuce wraps. I always find  quinoa very filling. Did you use white/yellow quinoa?




White and yellow are the same, right? It just said quinoa, but from what I've read online it appears that it is white quinoa. It's definitely not red or black, so unless there's another type that I'm missing...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 25, 2012)

Good Morning,

I had just bought the Spanish Weekend Edition of the El Mundo Daily Newspaper and they have a huge article on the Peruvian Restaurants in the Madrid Capital with Quinoa and how each one of them prepare it ... 

One of the well known Chefs, prepares Quinoa in the same way, one would prepare a Risotto and he combines it with Fava Beans which have been soaked in salted water overnight.

Thought you would find this of interest. He uses clear transparent quinoa and thus, uses the fava beans for texture, and color. 

I have not had a chance yet, to finish the article however, I shall.

Kind regards.
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 25, 2012)

Sprout,

Since quinoa is a bland grain, transparent of color actually in its natural form, perhaps the Peruvian Industry is preparing it like pasta, where in the vegetables are added to color the grains. Red is probably tomato or chili pepper and the black could be squid. It is a possibility though I have not seen this here in Madrid. It is on 7 Peruvian Restaurant menus. 

Ciao, 
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 25, 2012)

No, the quinoa is white, red and black seeds.  No coloring added.  I have seen it and bought it myself in bulk form.  I have never seen transparent, they must remove the hull for those.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 25, 2012)

I like the red over the white/yellow. It has a nuttier taste. I adore the black, but I can't seem to find it here. My bro brought it back from SA and shared a wee bit with me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 25, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I like the red over the white/yellow. It has a nuttier taste. I adore the black, but I can't seem to find it here. My bro brought it back from SA and shared a wee bit with me.



It is perpetually "out of stock" in the bulk bins.  I can get as much yellow as I can carry.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It is perpetually "out of stock" in the bulk bins.  I can get as much yellow as I can carry.


Maybe we should send the Mothership--same problem here. yellow/white is everywhere, the red is sometimes at the bulk food store, but the black! I'll have to stowaway in my bro's suitcase to get that. Riding on the Mothership would probably be more comfortable. And purple.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 25, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Sprout,
> 
> Since quinoa is a bland grain, transparent of color actually in its natural form, perhaps the Peruvian Industry is preparing it like pasta, where in the vegetables are added to color the grains. Red is probably tomato or chili pepper and the black could be squid. It is a possibility though I have not seen this here in Madrid. It is on 7 Peruvian Restaurant menus.
> 
> ...


Technically, quinoa is the edible seed of a grain. 

Quinoa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 22, 2013)

I bought some a couple months ago but I didn't like it.  It didn't seem like it was done enough.  The package said 1 1/4 C liquid to 1 cup quinoa.  From reading online, I see that that isn't enough liquid.  I just made it again.  I cooked it in chicken broth and the texture is much better.  It's a little bland, so I am going to add some butter and celery salt, and maybe some other spices until I find something I like.


----------

